# Wikipedia aus Protest offline?



## HHerrTechNews (15. Dezember 2011)

Wikipedia könnte bald offline gehen.

Nachdem die bisherigen Proteste gegen das Amerikanische SOPA (Stop Online Privacy Act)-Gesetz kaum oder keine Wirkung hatten, zieht Wikipedia-Gründer Jimmy Wales in erwägung zu mindest die Englischsprachige Wikipedia-seite vorübergehend vom Netz zu nehmen.

Das Gesetz soll es Copyright-Inhabern erleichtern ihr geistiges Eigentum zu schützen und es ohne Richterliche Instanz viele Maßnahmen gegen Verstöße ermöglichen, was für einen Großteil der Internet-Gemeinde weithin als Zensur bezeichnet wird und als Verstoß gegen die Redefreiheit verstößt.
Viele Internetuser und vor allem größere Internetfirmen wie Google, Facebook und Twitter stellen sich gegen das bisher nicht wirksame Gesetz

Wikipedia hatte in einem ähnlichen Fall in Italien bereits erfolg und will daran Anknüpfen.
Damals wollte Italien ein ähnliches Gesetz erlassen. Daraufhin wurde auf der italienischen Wikipedia-Seite ein Hinweis und das Gesetz wurde daraufhin verworfen.


Quellen:
Wikipedia - Offline aus Protest gegen US-Gesetz SOPA? - News bei GameStar.de
US-Antipiraterie-Gesetz: Wikipedia droht mit Streik - WinFuture.de
Stop Online Piracy Act

Dies ist meine erste News und ich bin auf eure Resonanz gespannt 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Info!

Und ich kann nur sagen, wenn die wirklich Wikipedia offline nehmen, dann gl hf Amis 

Wikipedia ist eine dermaßen wichtige Anlaufstelle um sich schnell über ein Themengebiet zu informieren, das kann man gar nicht überschätzen in seiner Wichtigkeit.

Allein mal irgend ne Konstante oder sonst was nachgeschlagen. Was machste? Na auf Wiki kurz geschaut...

Das würde alle Bildungseinrichtungen HART! Treffen. Selbst an der Uni wird ja teils gesagt: Wenn Sies noch nicht vestanden haben auf Wiki gibts ne ausführliche Erklärung.

Gibt ja auch durchaus Doktoranten etc. die dort was schreiben. 

Wiki ist halt schnell und einfach mit ner verdammt guten Qualität, was Naturwissenschaften angeht. Das spart einem so manches Buch aus der UB oder die Suche mit Google, so lange man nur was nochmal kurz nachschauen will oder sich eben nur einen groben Überblick verschaffen muss. Also ICH möchte Wiki echt nicht mehr missen. Es sind halt die vielen kleinen Sachen, wo man halt einfach nochmal nachschaut um 100% sicher zu sein, das man sich nicht falsch erinnert. Zu 99% eigentlich nicht nötig, aber die 1% ersparen einem echt sehr viel Arbeit mit der Fehlersuche


----------



## ColorMe (15. Dezember 2011)

"Das würde alle Bildungseinrichtungen HART! Treffen. Selbst an der Uni wird ja teils gesagt: Wenn Sies noch nicht vestanden haben auf Wiki gibts ne ausführliche Erklärung."

So einen Schwachsinn habe ich ja noch nie gehört. An welcher Uni soll das praktiziert werden? Jeder (normale Mensch) weiß, dass die Artikel von Wikipedie oftmals nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Aus diesem Grund wird auch sehr oft darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Seite keinesfalls als Quelle zu empfehlen ist.
Gerade in deinen genannten Beispiel wie Naturwissenschaften, sind die Fehler häufiger zu finden, als auf Artikeln über Prominente. Selbst Gründer Wales hat sich zu diesem Problem schon kritisch geäußert.
So meint er: Wikipedia verstehe sich als "äußerst demokratische" Organisation. Gleichzeitig schränkt er ein: "Überall, wo sich die Allgemeinheit frei äußern kann ohne jede vorherige Absprache, ist es gefährlich." Der deutsche Projektsprecher Klempert gesteht zu: "Hundertprozentig vertrauen sollte man keiner Quelle."

Warum auch mal genauer recherchieren, wenn man es 1x bei Google eingeben kann und dort den ersten Artikel als Weisheit betrachtet? OMFG


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2011)

Dachte bei der Überschrift schon, ich könnte n Problem kriegen - brauch noch ne Biographie bis morgen Abend 

Aber ja, für SOPA würd ich gern die Verantwortlichen ein Leben lang nach Guantanamo verfrachten. Was für eine unglaubliche Frechheit das ist, die KÖNNEN das Internet einfach nicht so kontrollieren. Selbst als Politiker würde ich lieber mit Gesetzesverstößen im Internet leben, als das letzte wirklich "freie" Medium, was jedem zum Informationsaustausch zugänglich ist, zu zensieren ... 

Ich frag mich ja sowieso, was mit dem 3D-Web dann kommen wird. Früher konnte ja jeder in 5 mins ne Website schreiben, heutzutage muss ja alles super aussehen und mit Flash gemacht sein, das geht auch nur noch bei "größeren" Seiten und die, die nicht so schön sind, werden von mir oft einfach weggeklickt, weil die andere besser wirkt. Das ist eigentlich echt traurig. Aber mal schauen, was nach dem Internet kommt ...


----------



## Elkhife (15. Dezember 2011)

Man muss bei wikipedia natürlich ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand besitzen wenn man sich da wissenschaftliche Artikel durchliest. Aber zu sagen, dass sehr viel falsch ist stimmt so auch nicht. Bei allen Artikeln stehen Quellen mit bei wo man sich noch weiter informieren kann und da hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts unseriöses bei gesehen. Oft schreiben da auch Professoren bzw. Leute mit einem Abgeschlossenen Studium die dann auch wirklich Ahnung von dem Thema haben. Bei uns an der FH gibt es auch ein paar Leute die da selbst Artikel verfasst haben.


----------



## vodun (15. Dezember 2011)

hehe find ich ne gute idee aber was glaub ich der overkill wäre wenn google den zugang aus den USA sperrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2011)

Was soll der Quark?  Als ob jemand da jemanden das Wasser abgraben will. Da verlieren einige durch ihre Kontrollsucht die Kontrolle über sich selbst.


----------



## zcei (15. Dezember 2011)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja sowieso, was mit dem 3D-Web dann kommen wird. Früher konnte ja jeder in 5 mins ne Website schreiben, heutzutage muss ja alles super aussehen und mit Flash gemacht sein, das geht auch nur noch bei "größeren" Seiten und die, die nicht so schön sind, werden von mir oft einfach weggeklickt, weil die andere besser wirkt. Das ist eigentlich echt traurig. Aber mal schauen, was nach dem Internet kommt ...


 
Bei dem Teil dachte ich mir echt nur: 
Also in 5 Min ne Seite schreiben kann man theoretisch heute immernoch, die Mittel sind noch identisch.
Klar möchte man sie aber ansprechend gestalten, um sie auch dem DAU schmachkhaft zu machen. Doch ein krasses Aussehen ist nicht das A & O. Es muss seriös wirken.
Und warum ich eigentlich diesen Offtopic hier produziere: "und mit Flash gemacht sein" - Sachemal hackts!? Flash ist einfach mal der größte Schmarn überhaupt, nicht nur, dass ein sicherheitsanfälliges, properitäres Modul genutzt wird, nein es ist auch noch nichtmal barrierefrei, wodurch ohne ein entsprechendes Fallback die Seiten noch nichtmal online gehen dürfen. Und wenn es das Fallback gibt und ordentlich ist, dann kann es das Flash-Ding auch ersetzen.


Zum Thema als solches:
Wikipedia ist einfach eine gute Quelle. Viele kommen an und sagen, da stehe ja so viel Schmarn drin. Das ist evtl. sogar bei Randgebieten so, aber schonmal den Selbstversuch gestartet? Ich habe einmal selber was verändert. Nichts großartiges, hätte das auch nach ein paar Minuten wieder rausgenommen.
Ich musste genau 54 Sekunden warten, bis ein Moderator das wieder rausgenommen hatte.
Und alle Beiträge, die nicht sicher sind, sind auch als solche gekennzeichnet.

Ein Abschalten wäre also zumindest für die Schülerwelt (Uni meiner Meinung nach auch) fatal.
Ob es aber Amerika so juckt, ist die andere Sache. Die halten sich doch eh für die Größten.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

ColorMe schrieb:


> So einen Schwachsinn habe ich ja noch nie gehört...


 
Das könnte daran liegen, dass du ganze 6-8 Jahre deines lebens ausgelassen hast. Du kannst ja mal versuchen einen sinnlosen Artikel bei Wikipedia rein zu stellen und diesen wirklich echt wirken zu lassen. Diesen wird es wohl nicht länger als 1 minute geben. Das haben Bekannte von mir von ein paar Jahren mal probiert und der Artikel war schneller weg als sie auf F5 drücken konnten.

Oft sieht man auch Hinweise, dass etwas nicht mit Quellen untermauert ist und da sollte man skeptisch sein aber es gibt ja diesen Hinweis!


----------



## LordRevan1991 (15. Dezember 2011)

ColorMe schrieb:


> "Das würde alle Bildungseinrichtungen HART! Treffen. Selbst an der Uni wird ja teils gesagt: Wenn Sies noch nicht vestanden haben auf Wiki gibts ne ausführliche Erklärung."
> 
> So einen Schwachsinn habe ich ja noch nie gehört. An welcher Uni soll das praktiziert werden? Jeder (normale Mensch) weiß, dass die Artikel von Wikipedie oftmals nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Aus diesem Grund wird auch sehr oft darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Seite keinesfalls als Quelle zu empfehlen ist.
> Gerade in deinen genannten Beispiel wie Naturwissenschaften, sind die Fehler häufiger zu finden, als auf Artikeln über Prominente. Selbst Gründer Wales hat sich zu diesem Problem schon kritisch geäußert.
> ...


 Du verstehst ihn falsch, er will mit keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit mit Wikipedia machen, sondern sich nebenher über etwas informieren. Dafür ist Wikipedia ausgezeichnet geeignet, die Trefferquote ihrer Inhalte ist erstaunlich hoch.
Das kommt nartürlich auch auf den Artikel an, aber manche, die recht ausführlich sind und um die man sich kümmert, sind ziemlich gut. Ich glaube gern, dass es auch in solchen Artikeln auf Detailebene hakt, aber darum geht es nicht, wenn du dich nur nebenher informieren willst.
Selbst bei Recherchen wird uns an de Uni gesagt, wir sollen ruhig über Wikipedia gehen. Entsprechende Artikel sind zwar nicht als anzugebende Quelle brauchbar, aber es liefert viele Infos mit denen du weiterarbeiten und recherchieren kannst.


----------



## Franzl (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube der Ruf der fehlenden Vertraunswürdigkeit der Wiki Artikel ist noch ein alter Irrglaube aus früheren Zeiten...

Alle Dinge die ich damals für die Oberstufe dort nachgelesen hatte bzw. jetz fürs Studium immer noch tue, waren bisher richtig. Nichts war grundlegend falsch, sondern wenn überhaupt von mir falsch interpretiert.

"Hundertprozentig vertrauen sollte man keiner Quelle." ist ein grundsatz den man bei _jeder_ Quelle beachten sollte, sei es Zeitung, Internet oder Tv.. Mein damaliger Lehrer hat uns auch gerne vorgeprädigt (Politik LK) : 

"Glaube niemals einer Statistik/einem Diagramm, welches du nicht selber gefälscht hast" und es stimmt auch ^^


----------



## Jimini (15. Dezember 2011)

Der einzige Grund, wieso man Wikipedia nicht als wissenschaftlich fundierte Quelle für schriftliche Arbeiten heranziehen sollte ist der, dass es theoretisch möglich ist, einen Artikel schnell selber entsprechend hinzubiegen - unabhängig davon, wie schnell sowas auffällt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Wikipedia von außerordentlich guter Qualität, das haben schon mehrere Tests gezeigt. Zum Nachschlagen ist Wikipedia nach wie vor bestens geeignet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## jensi251 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das stimmt so.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Dezember 2011)

vodun schrieb:


> hehe find ich ne gute idee aber was glaub ich der overkill wäre wenn google den zugang aus den USA sperrt.


 Wäre eh ein grosses Symbol, wenn die grossen INet-Firmen (Google [Youtube ..], Facebook, Amazon ... und ebend die Wikipedia) aus Protest ihre Dienste mal eine Woche abschalten würden, zumindest für US-IPs, um den Kontrollfreaks die da drüben in den Kammern sitzen über öffentlichen Druck (MEIN INTERNET IST KAPUTT; GOOGLE GEHT NICHT MEHR!!11 /DAU ) mal klar zu machen, welchen Stellenwert ein (uneingeschränktes!) Internet heutzutage hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Selbst an der Uni wird ja teils gesagt: Wenn Sies noch nicht vestanden haben auf Wiki gibts ne ausführliche Erklärung.


 
Wenn du das auf deiner Uni hörst exmatrikuliere dich und such dir ne gute Hochschule.
Jede Uni die was auf sich hält akzeptiert Wiki (aus guten Gründen) nicht als Quelle.


----------



## BeerIsGood (15. Dezember 2011)

HHerrTechNews schrieb:


> [...] SOPA (Stop Online Privacy Act) [...]


 Freud'scher Vertipper?  Wenn ich schon lese, dass der Vorschlag von einem texanischen Abgeordneten eingereicht wurde, muss ich sowieso nichts mehr dazu sagen. Texas ist politisch (und anderweitig) gesehen das Bayern der USA...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Dezember 2011)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Freud'scher Vertipper?  Wenn ich schon lese, dass der Vorschlag von einem texanischen Abgeordneten eingereicht wurde, muss ich sowieso nichts mehr dazu sagen. Texas ist politisch (und anderweitig) gesehen das Bayern der USA...


 Gegen die Texaner sind unsere Bayern die reinsten überliberalen Multi-Kulti-Fanboys - mit perfektem Hochdeutsch!


Der Spruch "don't mess with Texas" hat durchaus seine Bewandnis ...


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Dezember 2011)

Gutes Portal das Wikipedia, aber was man auf Wiki findet, findet man anderswo auch im Netz - evtl. halt ein paar Google Ergebnisse abklappern dann passt das schon.
Über die Richtigkeit von Wiki-Artikeln lässt sich streiten. Ich habe bisher Wiki immer "geglaubt" aber auch immer in Anbetracht gezogen, dass auch Wiki Fehler aufweisen kann (Wird ja schliesslich auch nur von Menschen mit Daten gefüttert ^^.)

Aber Wörter wie fatal usw. nur wegen einem Onlineduden der mal kurz Off gehen will finde ich übertrieben  mann kann immernoch mit dem Übersetzter auf Wikipedia.de 
Die Leute die (fast) alle Grundlagen unserer heutigen Technik erfunden und entwickelt hatten, hatten kein Wiki und kein Internet sondern schlateten A ihr Hirn ein und B lesten Bücher (Ein Gegenstand bei dem mehrere Seiten mit textlichem Inhalt zusammengebunden sind)

p.s. auch ohne Facebook Google Amazon und den schmarren würde ich im Netz alles finden was ich brauche, und für jeden Quatsch gibt es dutzende Alternativen.
Es liest sich so als würde es nur 10-20 Dienste im Netz geben und wenn die Off sind ist alles futsch-so ein Quatsch ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es liest sich so als würde es nur 10-20 Dienste im Netz geben und wenn die Off sind ist alles futsch-so ein Quatsch ^^


 
Recht hast du - nur haben diese Portale einen so riesigen Erfolg weil sie idiotensicher sind. Auf Wiki ein Suchwort eingeben und das glauben was dann da steht ist wesentlich einfacher als sich 5-10 Quellen zu suchen, diese zu vergleichen, zu verstehen, sein Hirn zu nutzen und die beste (oder kombinierte) Wahl zu speichern.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du das auf deiner Uni hörst exmatrikuliere dich und such dir ne gute Hochschule.
> Jede Uni die was auf sich hält akzeptiert Wiki (aus guten Gründen) nicht als Quelle.



Schon den Unterschied zwischen etwas als Quellenangabe benutzen und sich einen groben Überblick über einen Themenkomplex verschaffen haste aber schon erkannt oder?

Gerade irgendwelche Konstanten etc. Nachsehen ist da da schnell in ausreichender Genauigkeit gegeben, ohne das man Tabellenwerke wälzen muss.

Ebenso Begriffsbestimmungen etc. In Politik etc kannste das knicken, aber in den Naturwissenschaften passt das sehr oft sehr gut, um die Sachen nochmal auf zu frischen. 

Kleines Beispiel: Wie war das Reziprokes Gitter nochmal definiert? Schau ich auf Wiki kurz nach und das stimmt auch.

Ich hab auch schon Artikel auf Wiki gehabt, die das Paper/Buch des Profs als Quelle hatten, und das hat dann auch gepasst.

So zum Informieren ist es ganz gut. Da stehen ja auch nur allgemeingültige Sachen drin, und keine aktuelle Forschung. Daher taugts auch nicht als Quelle. Zumdem in ner Arbeit verifiziert man die Sache  eh.

Selbst in Fachliteratur können Fehler drin sein... Was ich da teils schon für Müll gesehen hab ist nicht mehr feierlich, aber passiert halt bei mehreren hundert Seiten. 

Und noch was zur Qualität. Studien haben gezeigt, das Wikipedia im Schnitt weniger Fehler enthält als der Brockhaus... Aber das Ding ist ja auch der totale Schrott..

Wenn man nur einen Überblick haben muss/will, reicht wiki meist aus, und da zieh ich mir keine 10 Seiten Papers rein oder fang an in die UB zu Dackeln. Wenn ich ehs Buch da hab und weiß wo's steht schau ich auch eher da rein, aber sonst für'n Überblick auf Wiki, weil da eben nicht immer die Tiefe da ist, die ich aber oft gar nicht will. Und wenn ich se brau kommt man eh nur mit Fachliteratur weiter, das sind dann aber ganz klar abgegrenzte Themen.


----------



## Memphys (15. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Leute die (fast) alle Grundlagen unserer heutigen Technik erfunden und entwickelt hatten, hatten kein Wiki und kein Internet sondern schlateten A ihr Hirn ein und B lesten Bücher (Ein Gegenstand bei dem mehrere Seiten mit textlichem Inhalt zusammengebunden sind)


 
Ich würde dir empfehlen dich weniger auf den Google Übersetzer zu verlassen 

@topic:
Richtig so, das Gesetz gehört irgendwie verhindert. Auf welchem Weg ist mir vorrangig erstmal egal, wesentlich schlimmer als amerikanische Gerichtsbarkeit gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (15. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Recht hast du - nur haben diese Portale einen so riesigen Erfolg weil sie idiotensicher sind. Auf Wiki ein Suchwort eingeben und das glauben was dann da steht ist wesentlich einfacher als sich 5-10 Quellen zu suchen, diese zu vergleichen, zu verstehen, sein Hirn zu nutzen und die beste (oder kombinierte) Wahl zu speichern.


 Tust du das auch selber? Für jeden kleinen Kram ein halbes Dutzend Quellen abklappern? Dann hast du beneidenswert viel Zeit.
Solche Sachen wie das Internet, Tools und eben Wikipedia wurden erschaffen, um uns das Leben und die Arbeit zu erleichtern. Das sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen. Das geht natürlich nur mit Kompromissen einher, bei Wikipedia sind sie aber mMn vertretbar.

Und um dir ein Gegenbeispiel zu geben: bevor es das Internet gab, hatten Menschen eine Enzyklopädie à la Brockhaus zuhause. Wenn sie was brauchten, haben sie darin nachgeschlagen, ebenfalls ohne groß mit anderem zu vergleichen wenn's nicht total wichtig war. Diese Verhaltensweise ist nicht ausschließlich wikipediagebunden.


----------



## Jamrock (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie Schüler unter ihren Regierungen leiden müssen...

Ich meine woher sollen den auf einmal die ganzen Referate kommen xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2011)

@Skysnake: Ja, stimmt ja alles - das ändert aber nichts daran dass eine Uni/Prof die Wikipedia als Quelle durchgehen lässt oder gar empfiehlt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.

Es geht hier NICHT um den Inhalt von Wiki oder wie gut/schlecht/allgemein/speziell oder was auch immer der ist, es geht um das Wesen von Wiki, dass jederzeit alles von jedem geändert werden kann (grob gesagt) was für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten absolut unzulässig ist.




LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Tust du das auch selber? Für jeden kleinen  Kram ein halbes Dutzend Quellen abklappern? Dann hast du beneidenswert  viel Zeit.


 
Natürlich nicht. Ich benutze häufig wiki, gar keine Frage. Es ging nur  darum, dass die Welt nicht zusammenbricht wenns das Portal von heute auf  morgen nicht mehr gäbe weil es mehr Seiten gibt die Wissen enthalten als nur Wiki.
Wiki ist ohne Zweifel sehr gut, wird aber meiner persönlichen Meinung dennoch immer noch überschätzt.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2011)

und wo sag ich mit einem Wort, dass das als Quellenangabe Akzeptiert wird??

Eben nirgends, weil das natürlich keiner als Quelle akzeptiert. Z.B. Für Übungszettel reicht für Konstanten auch wiki, und wurde auch oft genug gesagt, das man den Wert von dort nehmen soll, wenn aufgefallen ist, das der Wert vergessen wurde. Dafür reicht's auch. Da muss ich nicht in Tabellenwerken mit 40 stelliger Genauigkeit und asymmetrischer Fehlerangabe nachsehen.

Ok nochmals für dich....

Lehre!=wissenschaftlicher Arbeit abgesehen von der Dipl. Arbeit.

Du siehst die Verhältnismäßigkeit einfach nicht.


----------



## nightwalking (15. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich denke, dass ich Mathe nur mit dem Script und ohne Wikipedia lernen müsste


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok nochmals für dich....


 
Ja ist ja gut ich geb mich geschlagen. Jede weitere Diskussion mit dir würde ohnehin wahrscheinlich wieder ausarten.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Na, das artet nicht aus, aber man muss halt unterscheiden, ob man jetzt ne Hausarbeit schreibt, ne Dipl. Arbeit, nen Paper oder nur nen verkackten Übungszettel abgeben mus,s oder auch nur einfach was grob Überschlagen will, um zu sehen ob das hin haut. Für alles muss ich unterschiedliche Quellen zur Rate ziehen, oder kann nicht das Gleiche verwenden.

Ich versteh wirklich nicht, warum man so angekratzt ist, weil auch im Unibetrieb durchaus hin und wieder auf Wiki hingewiesen wird. Nicht oft, sondern eher sehr selten sogar, aber es passiert, weil manche absoluten Basics dort einfach didaktisch sehr gut erklärt sind. Haben halt auch schon viele Leute drüber geschaut und viel Zeit gehabt, da was zu schreiben. Für so Basics kannste aber keine Zeit verschwenden. 

Schau dir doch nur die 0815 Vorlesung an. Entweder zich Jahre alt, an nem anderen Skript stark angelehnt, oder an nem Buch verdammt stark angelehnt usw. Da macht sich doch kaum jemand für Grundvorlesungen die Mühe. Warum auch, das war schon alt, da gabs die meisten von uns gar nicht. Warum darauf also Zeit verschwenden. In Spezialvorlesungen sieht das dann natürlich immer gleich ganz anders aus, aber dafür sind es halt Spezialvorlesungen.

Quellenauswahl heißt halt nicht nur, was ist die beste Quelle, sondern auch, was reicht aus als Quelle und ist angemessen.


----------



## SaPass (15. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Ja, stimmt ja alles - das ändert aber nichts daran dass eine Uni/Prof die Wikipedia als Quelle durchgehen lässt oder gar empfiehlt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


 Als Quelle hat auch an der Uni wikipedia seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich würde natürlich nie wikipedia als erste und einzige Quelle nehmen, wenn es um Vorträge oder ähnliches geht. Aber um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen, ist wikipedia geeignet.

Nun ja, stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: 
Ein Schüler bekommt den Auftrag, über das Thema Massenspektrometrie einen Vortrag zu halten. Er wird natürlich erst mal sich fragend am Kopf kratzen und dann das Wort bei google eintippen. Letztendlich findet er diesen Artikel. Sein erster Gedanke wird sein: wtf? Sein zweiter auch. Enttäuscht, bei wikipedia nichts gefunden zu haben, mit dem er etwas anfangen kann, wird er sich alternative Quellen suchen. Letztendlich wird er etwas über das Sektorfeld-Massenspektrometer finden und das zusammen mit einem allgemeinen Aufbau des Gerätes sowie den Anwendungen, die bei wikipedia stehen, präsentieren.

Nun zu einem Studenten:
Er möchte sich auch etwas zur MS ansehen, geht auch zuerst auf wikipedia. Dort findet er erst mal oberflächliche Informationen, mit denen er sich einen Überblick verschaffen kann, aber viel mehr auch nicht. In dem Falle würde auch mal die englische Seite besucht werden, die ist meist noch etwas ausführlicher. Aber in dem Fall ist wikipedia als Quelle nicht ausreichend, sondern dient nur dazu, sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen (für das Beispiel "Vortrag an der Uni" ist MS meiner Meinung nach zu umfangreich, um das in 15min abzuhandeln).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Dezember 2011)

So überlebenswichtig wie hier einige Wikipedie darstellen ist es nun auch wieder nicht.

Als wären das alles Leute mit Doktorentitel die da Artikel schreiben. 

Mir egal was die machen Aber praktisch ist es schon


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja...
Das Gutenberg-Debakel hat schon lange unsere Schüler erwischt 
Lernen? Für was... Es gibt doch Copy & Paste (das Internet (Wikipedia))


----------



## beren2707 (15. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das artet nicht aus, aber man muss halt unterscheiden, ob man jetzt  ne Hausarbeit schreibt, ne Dipl. Arbeit, nen Paper oder nur nen  verkackten Übungszettel abgeben mus,s


Bei euch wird da ein Unterschied gemacht? Ich musste bisher bei Allem, was ich an der Universität in irgendeiner Form (sei es Thesenpapier, Hausarbeit, Hausaufgabe, Bibliographie etc.) abgegeben habe, die strengsten wissenschaftlichen Maßstäbe beachten. Bsp. Kurzreferat im Proseminar Landesgeschichte: 2 Quellenangaben in edierter Fassung + fachwissenschaftlicher Übersetzung der MGH, 6 Literaturangaben (Monographien und aktuelle Aufsätze, zwischen 250-300 Seiten), Darstellung der wichtigsten Strukturen bzgl. des Referatsthemas, anschließend wird eine der Quellen in Auszügen durchgesprochen mit folgender Diskussion des Seminars. Das ist das Mindeste, was man laut Vorgaben leisten sollte und muss. Selbst Referate, die absolut nichts zählen (da nicht benotet), wie z.B. in EWS, müssen fundiert sein, sprich: ausschließlich Fachliteratur verwenden; und zwar keine Überblicksbände oder Handbücher, sondern die harte Materie. 
Ich persönlich würde niemals einen Artikel auf Wikipedia zur Information eines Themas in meinem Studium lesen; selbst populärwissenschaftliche Zeitschriften und Bücher sind bei uns absolut verpönt und sorgen bei Verwendung für eine anzufertigende Arbeit/Aufgabe dafür, dass der Student automatisch durchgefallen ist. Ich würde im Übrigen empfehlen, auf den Unterschied zwischen Quelle und Sekundärliteratur zu achten. Wikipedia ist nämlich grundsätzlich keine Quelle. Für den Laien ganz nett, für Wissenschaftler leider (wenn man die Wissenschaft ernst nimmt) weitgehend unbrauchbar. Ist es so schwer, in die Bibliothek zu gehen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen? Es gibt doch genügend Einstiegslektüre und Handbücher, zur Not gibts auch ne ganz einfache Methode: wissenschaftliche Bücher kaufen und lesen. Das bringts, und ist, sofern man die Werke in einer eigenen kleinen Bibliothek für die Nachwelt erhält, wertvoller für die Menschheit als Bestseller von Guttenberg & Co.


----------



## Liza (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin absolut gegen diese blöde Internet Zensur, und finde den Weg von Wikipedia echt gut. man muss aber auch sagen, das man nicht wirklich auf Wiki angewiesen ist, häufig steht auch Mist drinne. Zumal man in Unis eher selten zu Wiki greift.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob einige von euch das überhaupt noch kennen, aber es gibt auch noch Bücher. Das sind die Dinger mit den bedruckten Papierseiten. Wenn Wikipedia offline geht, geht man halt mal wieder in die gute alte Bibliothek. Manch Einem würde es nicht schaden  und in den Unis sollte man Quellentechnisch auch eher zur guter alten Literatur greifen.

Man lernt viel mehr, wenn man mal 2-3 Bücher zu einem Thema zur Veranschaulichung und dem Durchlesen nimmt. Wikipedia ist für kurze Fragen mal ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Dezember 2011)

@ *beren2707*: Freut mich, dass ich doch nicht der einzige bin bei dem das so war/ist.


----------



## SaPass (15. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @ *beren2707*: Freut mich, dass ich doch nicht der einzige bin bei dem das so war/ist.


 Das ist doch beinahe Standard an Unis. Mit Wikipedia braucht bei uns auch niemand zu kommen. Nett für einen ersten Überblick, aber das wars schon. Es geht nichts über Fachbücher. Vor allem in höheren Semester, da gibts im Internet nichts hilfreiches mehr. Dann erledigt sich das googlen von selbst.


----------



## Nuallan (16. Dezember 2011)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Jeder (normale Mensch) weiß, dass die Artikel von Wikipedie oftmals nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.



Da fällt mir wieder das hier ein: Wie ich Freiherr von Guttenberg zu Wilhelm machte « BILDblog


----------



## L-man (16. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @ *beren2707*: Freut mich, dass ich doch nicht der einzige bin bei dem das so war/ist.


 
hmm das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wikipedia ist als Quelle oftmals genauso gut wie ein "Fachbuch", wieviele Fehler in Fachliteratur zu finden sind ist abenteuerlich. Es ist wie in aller Literatur es ist immer wichtig wie man damit umgeht. Genau wie in der Fachliteratur muss man Filtern und sich darüber seine eigenen Gedanken machen. So gibt es in der Fachliteratur oftmals völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen zu ein und demselben Thema. Ich persönlich nutze Wiki gerne bei unbekannten Themen um mir einen Überblick zu schaffen und einen Einstieg in die Thematik zu vereinfachen um dann tiefer zu dringen. Natürlich würde ich Wiki in keiner offiziellen Arbeit als Quelle angeben aber es vereinfacht den Beginn einer Arbeit ungemein. Ich denke das sich Fehler dort auch schneller korrigieren als in einigen Fachbüchern in denen die selben Fehler seit 5 Auflagen nicht verbessert werden. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Einträge zumindest was dei Chemie angeht qualitativ sehr hochwertig. So hochwertig das zumindest für den Bereich AC/MaWi/FuMa der Prof. sagt man solle ruhig da rein schauen das taugt wohl was. Natürlich kann ich nur für mich sprechen und 5 Semester Chemie sind ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Dezember 2011)

beren, wenn ich schon lese Landesgeschichte, dann macht ihr Hausarbeiten in denen ihr etwas Interpretiert. Da ist es klar, das DU wiki nicht nutzen kannst. Aber da dann so kurzsichtig sein und das auf alle übertragen wollen ist halt sehr unglücklich.

und das mit den Büchern kannste knicken. Da hätte ich inzwischen locker 100 Bücher stehen mit nem Wert von 5000€+ Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ich gar keinen Platz für die Bücher hätte. Das sind ja meist gleich 500 Seiten + Wälzer.

und da haste dann noch nichts gefunden...

also für mich als Physiker ist wiki nützlich, weil man oft einfach mal Faktenwissen brauch. Wie war die Konstante nochmal, wie war die Besetzung der schalen nochmal, oder was für ne Halbwertszeit hat XY noch.

das hat halt nichts mit Wissenschaft an und für sich zu tun wie bei dir. Das sind halt pur irgendwelche Definitionen und Zahlen. Ein Elektron hat halt die Ladung 1, was so und so viel coulomb sind. 

Bei uns geht es ums Verständnis. Deswegen wird ja auch oft gerundet, weil x tausend Nachkommastellen unsinnig sind. Insbesondere bei Übungsaufgaben. 

Und da ist Wiki geil, weil man schnell Sachen findet und sich recht sicher sein kann, das dad stimmt, da solche Artikel korrigiert und dann gesperrt werden.

Zudem sind die Querverweise klasse. Schau ich kurz nach Laser oder sonst was, und ich seh gleich die groben Arten von lassen, mit der kurzen Ausführung. Damit kann man dann oft gut abschätzen, was man braucht und holt sich dann dazu weitergehende Literatur.Man muss sich ja erst mal einen Überblick verschaffen, sonst kommt man nie zu Potte. Es gibt einfach viel zu viel zu jedem Thema. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das das Zeug schnell sich in Einzelheitennverliert-


----------



## SaPass (16. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und da ist Wiki geil, weil man schnell Sachen findet und sich recht sicher sein kann, das dad stimmt, da solche Artikel korrigiert und dann gesperrt werden.


 Da muss ich dir leider Widersprechen. Wochenlang, ja sogar Monate lang stand bei Wikipedia eine falsche Van-der-Waals-Gleichung im Artikel der VdW-Gleichung (R war mit k vertauscht). Der Korrekturversuch vieler Leute wurde immer entsprechend schnell rückgängig gemacht, es war fast unmöglich, diesen Artikel zu ändern, obwohl ein Fehler drinnen war.


----------



## L-man (16. Dezember 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider Widersprechen. Wochenlang, ja sogar Monate lang stand bei Wikipedia eine falsche Van-der-Waals-Gleichung im Artikel der VdW-Gleichung (R war mit k vertauscht). Der Korrekturversuch vieler Leute wurde immer entsprechend schnell rückgängig gemacht, es war fast unmöglich, diesen Artikel zu ändern, obwohl ein Fehler drinnen war.


 
es gibt auch Fachbücher die als Standardwerk gelten wo seit vielen Auflagen Fehler drin sind obwohl die Fehler bekannt sind und da reden wir nicht von Monaten sondernd von Jahrzehnten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Dezember 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Das ist doch beinahe Standard an Unis. Mit Wikipedia braucht bei uns auch niemand zu kommen. Nett für einen ersten Überblick, aber das wars schon. Es geht nichts über Fachbücher. Vor allem in höheren Semester, da gibts im Internet nichts hilfreiches mehr. Dann erledigt sich das googlen von selbst.


 stimmt. wofür haben die unis und fhs sonst diese riesigen bibliotheken mit ganzen massen von fachbüchern? einfach suchen und nachschlagen. ist zwar etwas mehr arbeit, aber auch informativer


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Dezember 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> es gibt auch Fachbücher die als Standardwerk gelten wo seit vielen Auflagen Fehler drin sind obwohl die Fehler bekannt sind und da reden wir nicht von Monaten sondernd von Jahrzehnten.


 bei den fachbüchern gibt es aber eine größere auswahl, die man miteinander vergleichen kann. im zweifelsfall fragt man einfach den prof. bei wikipedia gibt es allerdings (fast immer) nur ein artikel über ein bestimmtes thema.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Dezember 2011)

Äh ja...

Bei ~200 Studenten im Semester und round about 30-50 Büchern gl hf.

Zudem, wo willst du die ganzen Bücher stapeln? Ich hab auch immer meine 3-5 Bücher da liegen, aber hin und wieder will man nochmal etwas nachschlagen. Wenn du wirklich alles aus Büchern immer griffbereit haben willst in meinem Fall müsste ich locher 30-40 Bücher ständig hier rum liegen haben (minimum). Da haste dann aber nur das "0815" Zeug abgedeckt. Bei uns gibt es einfach VIEL extrem VIEL. Und wenn ich mir kurz ansehen will was der Unterschied zwischen zwei Interferometertypen anschauen will, bringt mir das 0815 Buch rein gar nichts, weil da wahrscheinlich eben nur der Grundtyp abgehandelt wird, aber sicherlich eben nicht alles. Wenn man sich dann aber ein Buch dazu holt, was es nicht mal zwingend geben muss, da zu Speziell und Unwichtig für die Lehre, dann haste nen richtig dicken Schinken, wo halt bis ins letzte Detail irgendwelche Elemente durchgesprochen werden. Zum schnellen Verständnis trägt so etwas aber nicht bei.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Dezember 2011)

Eine Quelle ist immer nur so gut wie derjenige der sie benutzt.

Fachbücher werden von Menschen geschrieben die (Gott bewahre) Fehler machen. Genauso ist es mit Wikipedia-Artikeln. Der große Unterschied: Bei Wikipedia arbeiten viel mehr Menschen daran und das, was die Wissenschaft als "peer reviewing" bezeichnet findet dort laufend statt. Dafür hat man den Nachteil, dass theoretisch auch jeder irgendwelchen Quatsch zum Besten geben kann.

So oder so ist Wikipedia (oder ähnliche Systeme) die Form in der Wissen in Zukunft gemanaged werden wird. Man muss schon sehr blind sein um das nicht zu sehen. Jeder der häufiger mit Bibliotheken zu tun hat, der weiß, dass die Vorteile etwas schnell auf Wikipedia nachzuschlagen IMMENS sind gegenüber der Vorgehensweise in einer Bibliothek:
1. hingehen oder im Online-Katalog der Bibliothek nach Schlagwörtern/Autoren/usw. suchen um möglichst Buchtitel zu erraten die mitunter mit dem Thema zu tun haben - außer man kennt sich schon aus in der Materie und weiß über mögliche Autoren  / einschlägige Werke Bescheid
2. Bücher auswählen
3. Bücher ausleihen / an der Bibliothek kurzlesen (meist ToC) um festzustellen ob das Buch überhaupt wirklich das gewünschte Thema beinhaltet
4. Buch wirklich ausleihen lesen und nach den gewünschten Informationen durchfiltern
5. Buch zurückgeben

Das ganze wird noch komplexer, wenn es gewünschte Bücher nicht gibt, dann darf man Fernleihe betreiben und das wird mitunter sogar recht teuer.

Einzig wenn man den typischen wissenschaftlichen Text vorliegen hat in Papierform und man könnte ihn stattdessen als elektronisches Dokument haben, mit der Möglichkeit der Suche (Suchbegriffe), Hyperlinks für die einzelnen Kapitel usw.  ist das schon eine extreme Steigerung der Arbeitseffizienz als in 500 Seiten  Büchern blättern zu müssen.

Bezüglich der Universitäten:
Klar gibt es einige Professoren / Institute die glauben, dass nur in Büchern die Wahrheit stehen könne und nur was auf Papier gedruckt wurde, eine seriöse Quelle sein kann. An und für sich gerade für Wissenschaftler eine geradezu aberwitzige Vorstellung, denn Wissenschaft steht genau nicht für auf Papier gedruckte Dogmen.
Ebenso gibt es aber Institute / Professoren die sehr wohl elektronische Quellen inklusive Wikipedia zulassen. Wieso auch nicht? Ich hatte schon genug mit wissenschaftlichen Publikationen zu tun, um zu wissen, dass was so alles an 'Fachliteratur' veröffentlicht wird, oftmals viel weniger Kontrolle unterliegt als der typische Wikipedia Artikel, der nicht als "unvollständig, mangelnde Quellen usw." gekennzeichnet ist.

Vergleichbarkeit ist übrigens auch eine der Voraussetzungen für Wikipedia Artikel. Gibt es mehrere Theorien sind die bei ordentlichen Artikeln auch angeführt und es wird auch entsprechend auf weiterführende Quellen verwiesen.

Abschließend sei noch gesagt, dass "Wikipedia copy+paste" ein völlig anderes Problem ist. Ein Plagiat hat nämlich erstmal überhaupt nichts mit der Richtigkeit der Quelle zu tun, sondern lediglich mit einer falschen (weil nicht vorhandenen) Zitierweise. Wenn ich aus Fachliteratur abschreibe ist das genau dasselbe.

Auch das harte und strenge wir müssen mindestens 2 Quellen angeben usw. hat nichts mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von Quellen zu tun, sondern ist eine Arbeitsweise die eigentlich an jeder Universität üblich ist. Ob diese 2 Quellen dann zwangsweise Bücher sein müssen ist eben eine andere Diskussion die für mich ganz klar mit nein zu beantworten ist. Was neu ist, ist halt erstmal böse, aufzuhalten ist der Trend mit Sicherheit nicht und an den paar Instituten die ich kenne, ist gerade für Lehrende und auch Professoren Wikipedia ein unheimlich beliebtes Tool um Dinge nachzuschlagen.

An alle die glauben an ihren Unis würde das nicht benutzt werden:
Fragt mal die IT beauftragen der Uni wieviele Wikipedia-hits das Bediensteten Netzwerk so generiert....


----------



## Computer Floh (16. Dezember 2011)

@ Skysnake: Ich verstehe vollkommen was Du meinst! Wir sind mit Nebenfächlern ca. 600 Leute und bei den Büchern gibt es maximal je 5 Exemplare, wovon manche dann noch bei den Dozenten, respektive Professoren als Dauerleigabe im Büro liegen und man sich Zeiten zur Einsicht vereinbaren muss...
Das mit den Fachbüchern kann ich auch nur Bestätigen, in manchen sind seit Jahrzehnten Fehler drinne und werden mit jeder neuen Auflage übernommen. Wir haben Bücher da lassen wir deswegen ganze Kapitel aus und brauchen deswegen ein weiteres Buch.
Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht warum ander in diesem Thread einfach nicht deine Aussage verstehen können!
Wiki ist das was früher das Bücherregale fassende gebundene Lexikon war! Da hat man auch nur rein geschaut um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen! Dazu ist Wikipedia auf die schnelle mal gut und spart auch noch Platz im Bücherregal, den man jetzt für entsprechende Fachliteratur nutzen kann .
So nebenbei weiß einer noch was eine Brockhaus Komplettausgabe anno dazumal gekostet hat? Wikipedia ist kostenlos!
Also Wikipedia ist eine gute Möglichkeit sich schnell einen Überblick über Allgemeine seit Jahren gültige Gegebenheite zu verschaffen -NICHT- um den aktuellen Forschungsstand fachlich korrekt abzurufen oder wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu verfassen!
Letztenedes entscheidet jeder aber für sich, keiner muss diese Meinung teilen, was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass man uns versucht zu erklären das wir falsch liegen nur weil sie für euch nicht zutrifft.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Dezember 2011)

Muss auch mal loswerden das Wiki für mich die erste Seite íst der ich was spende... kann jetzt jeder sehen wie er will aber für mich ist Wiki nicht mehr eine Informationsseite sondern ein Menschenrecht!


----------



## Ade (16. Dezember 2011)

Man oh man, ich verstehe es nicht, warum einige Leute hier Wiki mit Fachliteratur vergleichen wollen... Wiki ist nun mal eine freie Enzyklopädie,  daher nur gut oder sehr gut für kurze Frage. Es wohl klar, dass niemand für seine Diplomarbeit Brockhaus verwenden würde


----------



## das_wesen (18. Dezember 2011)

Wiki und der rest des Webs sind einfach notwendig um sich ein aktuelles Bild zu machen, da Bücher so wie sie in den Druck kommen in gewissen Teilen schon wieder veraltet sind.


----------



## Herb_G (18. Dezember 2011)

Man hört immer "viele Artikel in Wikipedia stimmen nicht", bla bla - na dann zeige man mir doch bitte einen. Zudem empfinde ich Wikipedia für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten als sehr geeignet. Es stehen meist gute Quellen drin, es ist prägnant zusammengefasst, Schnittpunkte zu anderen Themen sind mit drin - meist mehr als nur ein schöner kurzer erster Überblick. Man sollte es halt nur nicht als Quelle verwenden, Fachliteratur bleibt einem dadurch nicht erspart.


----------



## Elkhife (18. Dezember 2011)

Als Quelle kann man wiki schon verwenden, nur als einzige Quelle zu nutzen ist zu wenig, vorallem für viele Professoren. Ist ja auch irgendwo verständlich^^
Ich muss auch sagen, dass bei wiki einiges wesentlich verständlicher Verfasst ist. Habe bei mir ein paar Versuchserklärungen fürs Studium wo recht einfache Sachen viel zu umständlich erklärt sind, einmal bei wiki geschaut und schon hab ich verstanden was der Prof. von mir will


----------

